# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Ðộc đáo chùa Ốc Khánh Hòa

## hangnt

_Chùa Ốc, tên thật là chùa Từ Vân, nằm ở đường 3 tháng 4 của thị xã Cam Ranh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa từ lâu đã được nhiều người dân và du khách thập phương biết đến nhờ vẻ đẹp độc đáo của ngôi chùa này._


Chùa được trang trí hoàn toàn bằng vỏ ốc, vỏ sò và san hô.
Ngôi chùa được xây dựng với chất liệu hoàn toàn bằng vỏ sò, vỏ ốc, san hô và những sản phảm khác của đại dương. Ðây được coi là một ngôi chùa độc đáo ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt được thực hiện thủ công, hoàn thành từ sự kiên trì của các nhà sư tu hành trong chùa. Mọi người ở đây đã dày công sưu tầm và thiết kế tỉ mỉ để tạo nên ngôi chùa vô cùng độc nhất vô nhị này.

Mặc dù mới được xây dựng từ năm 1968 nhưng một cảm giác kỳ ảo hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên hòa quyện cùng bàn tay khéo léo của những nhà tu hành tạo nên một khung cảnh tâm linh uy nghiêm mà cổ kính như có từ hàng trăm năm trước.

Toàn bộ các mặt và vật trang trí trong chùa đều được tạo, dán, trang trí bằng vỏ ốc, vỏ sò và san hô. Bước vào thế giới tâm linh này, chúng ta như có cảm giác đi trong lòng đại dương độc đáo.

Ngay cổng vào của chùa Từ Vân là một con thuyền độc đáo bằng ốc gọi là Thuyền Bát Nhã với những câu kinh Phật khiến cho lòng người thấy lòng thanh thản, chay tịnh hơn. Chen lẫn trong những khóm cây ở khu vực chùa là ngôi Tháp Bảo Tích với chiều cao hơn 40 mét nổi bật giữa không gian được xây dựng bằng vô số những loại vỏ sò, vỏ ốc và san hô. Tháp Bảo Tích có tượng Phật nghìn tay, nghìn mắt. Ðặc biệt hơn cả là hàng trăm pho tượng Phật lớn nhỏ được sắp xếp cầu kỳ trên tòa tháp này. Qua Tháp Bảo Tích, Bát Nhã Hoa Viên là khu vực nhiều loại cây cổ thụ quý hiếm cùng những tượng của các loài sinh vật biển, thú rừng được bố trí hài hòa như cảnh an bình chung sống của muôn loài trong đất Phật an lành.

Ðiều độc đáo ở chùa Từ Vân chính là đường xuống 'mười tám tầng địa ngục' cũng được làm bằng vô số vỏ ốc, vỏ sò. Ðể hoàn thành con đường này đã phải trải qua bao kỳ công kiên trì của các nhà sư chùa Từ Vân. Con đường sâu hun hút dài hơn một ki-lô-mét gắn kết chất liệu một cách khéo léo nhưng khoa học, dường như tạo nên một kỳ tích ở ngôi chùa độc đáo này. Ðiều đáng quý và trân trọng là hiện nay, con đường địa ngục này vẫn tiếp tục được nối dài với những vỏ ốc, sò san hô mà các sư thu gom được. Vì đá san hô chất chồng nên khi đi vào 'con đường địa ngục' du khách phải mang theo nến, đèn cầy tạo khung cảnh âm u huyền bí. Dọc 'con đường địa ngục' là 12 cửa địa ngục với mười hai tấm bảng ghi tội của những điều ác khi còn sống ở chốn dương gian. Những hình phạt ở cửa địa ngục như khuyên răn con người sống hướng thiện, nhân từ. Chiếc cầu Nại Hà ở chùa Từ Vân theo thuyết nhà phật, khi bước qua cầu này, trở lại trần gian, kết thúc con đường địa ngục. Một cảm giác gian nan nhưng cũng đầy kỳ thú.

Hiện nay, chùa Từ Vân không chỉ là nơi tu hành thanh tịnh của các nhà sư mà còn là địa điểm du lịch thu hút khách du lịch hấp dẫn từ nhiều nơi.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## dongyi

Nhìn chùa ốc kỳ lạ Bạn nhỉ. không biết hết bao nhiêu vỏ ốc để làm nên ngôi chùa đó nhỉ.

----------


## heocoi

Nhìn chùa ốc đẹp quá. Mình thấy rất ấn tượng với kiến trúc ngôi chùa.

----------


## playboy

kến trúc đẹp nhưng không giống hình con ốc

----------


## lehniemtin

Nhìn kiến trúc chùa Ốc có nét giống kiến trúc phương Tây.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

wow nhìn ấn tượng thật ^^
 chùa được tạo bằng vỏ sò, vỏ ốc thế kia chắc phải kỳ công lắm

----------


## lunas2

thật là kỳ công.1 kì tác tuyệt vời

----------


## Hunterist

Ngôi chùa nhìn lạ thiệt.Ko bít xây hết bao nhiêu vỏ ốc @@

----------


## Hunterist

Đúng là  1 tuyết tác của người xưa

----------


## rose

kiến trúc giống campuchia hay thái lan nhỉ

----------


## anhduc83

Lạ quá nhỉ, đúng là độc đáo ở VN

----------

